# Funny Video



## NO GROW (Jul 26, 2007)

This kid gets into his misic.

You have to watch it all the way thru, it gets better and better.

System of a Kid video on Real-Life Video


----------



## reeffermadness (Jul 31, 2007)

haha....i liked the beginning more...i hope if i ever have a kid/s i hope that they rock out like that haha


----------

